# New camera or new lens? Need advice



## aviorel (Oct 30, 2012)

It is time to upgrade somthing in my photo equipment. And I need some advice.

Now thinking about these upgrades:
1. Canon 5D classic (upgrade 1ds2 or 5D2 ? )
2. 50mm 1.4 (upgrade to 50mm 1.2L ? )
3. buy f/2.8 3rd party zoom ? (I use zoom lens very rare so thinking do I need to upgrade my canon 24-85)

4. I don't have anything in 85-135mm range so maybe I need to buy one of those:
Canon 85mm 1.8
Sigma 85mm 1.4
Canon 85mm 1.2 Mark I 
Canon 100mm 2.8 macro (maybe non L ?)
Canon 135mm 2L (If I will buy this then probably my 200L 2.8 will stay unused in bag. But maybe worth it?)


----------



## PeterJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Easy, based on those detailed requirements I'd say:



> 1. Canon 5D classic (upgrade 1ds2 or 5D2 ? )


The 5D2 has more megapixels, so go for that.



> 2. 50mm 1.4 (upgrade to 50mm 1.2L ? )


The 1.2L has better bokehs (about 50% more).



> 3. buy f/2.8 3rd party zoom ? (I use zoom lens very rare so thinking do I need to upgrade my canon 24-85)


The Sigma 200-500mm F2.8 APO EX DG is a good 3rd part f/2.8


----------



## Alrik89 (Oct 30, 2012)

It depends on your expectations and the kind of phtography you are doing.


----------



## aviorel (Oct 30, 2012)

Alrik89 said:


> It depends on your expectations and the kind of phtography you are doing.



most of the time I use 50mm for full sized portraits. So no decided which is better option. Currently I am thinking that best option is 85-100mm lens (or maybe 135mm F2L).


----------



## Menace (Oct 30, 2012)

From your listed options I'd suggest: 5d II with a 50L, 85 1.2L with 135L - have fun


----------



## aviorel (Oct 30, 2012)

Menace said:


> From your listed options I'd suggest: 5d II with a 50L, 85 1.2L with 135L - have fun



If I upgrade to 5D2 then I have to stay with my old lenses.


----------



## dave (Oct 30, 2012)

I think you have already answered part of the question. For not much you could swap your 200L for the 135L. I find the 135 a stunner and if you weren't going to use the 200mm what would you be missing.

I think the 50L is an upgrade over he 50/1.4 but $1000, I am not sure.

If you can afford it I would swap the 5D and 200 for the 5D2 and 135L. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## elflord (Oct 30, 2012)

aviorel said:


> It is time to upgrade somthing in my photo equipment. And I need some advice.
> 
> Now thinking about these upgrades:
> 1. Canon 5D classic (upgrade 1ds2 or 5D2 ? )
> ...



Sell the 200L, buy a 135L and a sigma 85. 

BTW, what are you using at the wide end ?


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 30, 2012)

aviorel said:


> It is time to upgrade somthing in my photo equipment. And I need some advice.
> 
> Now thinking about these upgrades:
> 1. Canon 5D classic (upgrade 1ds2 or 5D2 ? )
> ...



If you decide to buy a 5Dc instead of the 5D2, it should leave you enough to buy the 135L also. The 5Dc is still better than any APS-c camera currently made by canon. 

The 50L is a love-hate type lens. I love mine and will never want another 50mm unless a MK.2 version. 

Edit. I must have mis-read. You already have the 5Dc. Then I would recommend you Upgrade your glass first before getting a new body.


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 30, 2012)

why upgrade from 5Dc to 5D2? is it the magapixel that you need? or the video? or to shoot above ISO 3200?

if not, stay with your 5Dc, they both have the same crappy AF.

I have the 85mm F1.8, and recently borrow a Sigma 85mm, i would seriously suggest the latter. the colour / contrast is just much better.

for the 50mm, how about the Sigma? i've got one and love it so much....


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't see the 5DII as enough of an upgrade over the 5D, unless you 'need' the megapixels. There are some nice features, but I kept mine through the 5DII and just recently got one of the discounted MKIIIs (that is a HUGE upgrade).

Glass is a better investment at this point. I have the canon 85 1.8, and the 135F2L. The 85 is a great lens. The 135 blows it away. Currently under rebate for less than $900...buy two! Excellent headshot and portrait lens. Just stunning.

The 100mm macro is an awesome lens as well, but i'd get the 135 for portrait/general work. If you want to do macro, get the macro. (I have both).


----------



## aviorel (Oct 30, 2012)

MK5GTI said:


> why upgrade from 5Dc to 5D2? is it the magapixel that you need? or the video? or to shoot above ISO 3200?
> 
> if not, stay with your 5Dc, they both have the same crappy AF.
> 
> ...



Well 12MP is enough from my 5Dc. I know that 5D and 5D2 has same crappy AF. For 50mm I better stay with my canon 1.4 than upgrading to sigma. The only option for me to upgrade 50mm is 50L . But as I mentioned above probably best option to add 85mm lens?


----------



## aviorel (Oct 30, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> I don't see the 5DII as enough of an upgrade over the 5D, unless you 'need' the megapixels. There are some nice features, but I kept mine through the 5DII and just recently got one of the discounted MKIIIs (that is a HUGE upgrade).
> 
> Glass is a better investment at this point. I have the canon 85 1.8, and the 135F2L. The 85 is a great lens. The 135 blows it away. Currently under rebate for less than $900...buy two! Excellent headshot and portrait lens. Just stunning.
> 
> The 100mm macro is an awesome lens as well, but i'd get the 135 for portrait/general work. If you want to do macro, get the macro. (I have both).



What abou 1ds2? Maybe it is better upgrade than 5d2 ?


----------



## robbymack (Oct 30, 2012)

I vote for new lenses over new body unless the 5diii is in your price range. Unless you are making loads of money at this, or need to shoot totally wide open, I would not bother with the 50 or 85L. the normal EF equivalents are more than adequate for most uses. Of your choices, I'd shy away from the sigma, that lens normally needs some AFMA, and I don't think the 5d classic has this feature (although I could be very wrong). So that leaves you the 50 1.4 which if you read lens rentals battle of the 50mm is a pretty fantastic lens for the price. I am a big fan of the 85 1.8 for it's performance and value, you do need to be careful not to shoot it wide open in high contrast situations or else you'll get purple halos at the transition points, however I generally live at f5.6 for portraiture so I don't see the purple fringing some complain of. Even if you do it's easily correctable in post and it's generally no longer a concern by f2.2 and smaller. The 135L is an animal, nothing quite like it out there, quick to focus, super sharp wide open, if you can afford it, get it. If money is a concern then get the 85 1.8 over 135 L, if not then the 85 1.8 and 135 L. If I had to only have 2, then it would probably be the 50 1.4 and 135L.


----------



## robbymack (Oct 30, 2012)

oh I also forgot, regarding f2.8 zooms, the new tamron 24-70 is every bit as good as the canon 24-70 mark i plus has VC. It is a bit slower to focus I found, but nothing I can't live with. The new 24-70ii is for big boys only, it's super sharp and really rather stunning in every department, but is it worth another $1000 over the tamron? Unless you are making the big bucks, probably not.


----------



## bbasiaga (Oct 30, 2012)

aviorel said:


> bbasiaga said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see the 5DII as enough of an upgrade over the 5D, unless you 'need' the megapixels. There are some nice features, but I kept mine through the 5DII and just recently got one of the discounted MKIIIs (that is a HUGE upgrade).
> ...



I don't really know much about it. It has 1 series features of the day, but its an older body, lacking a lot of features of today's cameras (nice LCD, higher ISO performance, etc)....save up and get a 6D or wait for refurb 5DIIIs....the problem with the 5D original is that its so darn good its hard to justify an upgrade!

-Brian


----------



## IIIHobbs (Oct 31, 2012)

Buy the 5D3 with the 24-105 f4 kit lens.

Keep your 50 1.4 and your 200 2.8, enjoy.


----------



## aviorel (Nov 1, 2012)

IIIHobbs said:


> Buy the 5D3 with the 24-105 f4 kit lens.
> 
> Keep your 50 1.4 and your 200 2.8, enjoy.



too expensive


----------

